# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  WR looking for strength and speed gains

## bscfootball09

okay im beginning to play college sports and got a scholarship to be a receiver... im looking to increase my strength and speed... what suggestions do you have for doing this... i know that testing is random so im looking for a cycle or steroid that will not have a long detection rate... i dont want to do damage to my body so im trying to keep dosages low. any help would be great

----------


## redz

Test Suspension is your best bet for low detection times but it requires daily injections.

----------


## bscfootball09

whats its main use? size? speed? here's my stats... the aromization rate is high for this too.. what else should i be taking to combat this?

6'1'' 185
40- 4.56
vertical-37
bench-245
squat-405

i really need to get my upper body strength up but i dont want to lose any speed. i want to weigh around 190-195 before next season

----------


## anabolictonic

you could put that five pounds on naturally mate. Hit alot of strength exercises to build up power.. in a few months you will add that 5 pounds and be alot stronger

----------


## Jfew44

Test suspension or test prop would be your best bets bro.

----------


## Jfew44

^^ For detection time that is. I wouldn't recommend a cycle as of yet though. Post a sample diet in the diet forum and we'll critique it for you.

----------


## PT

off season run some prop and d-dol, its out fast and will put weight on

----------


## BgMc31

Your stats are too low to begin to juice brotha. There is a lot you can do naturally to improve your performance. Look into Mark Rippetoes strength program and the Sparq's speed training programs. Both will add some mass to you as well as drop your 40 times by a .10 or so. Those are the programs I use with my athletes.

----------


## quarry206

this might be a debated fact.. but putting on fast upper body strength sometimes leads to lose of alittle shoulder flexablity... 

if you are looking for nice push off or bump and run style push work as WR work on dumb bell incline bench.. that has been proven to work the muscle best needed for that movement.. i read a big long article in it a few years ago... if i remember where is was i'll repost the article.

----------


## Lemonada8

i'd say prop and oral winny...detection time is like 3-4 weeks so for detection time, id say go with this...

however with winny comes other things u need... winny will wear out ur joints, so you need to max ur joint health.... go to a GNC and get some joint health/repair vits and do them religously...

you dont wanna get alot of upper body mass though because of ^^^ loss of shoulder flexability and at WR u need the most that u can get

and a good training program and great diet is needed no matter what....

whats ur age? and r u gonna be a fresh? if so, you dont need anything you just need to grow older and work hard, the gains will come... gear is for people who have like 2 years left and still not where they want to be but due to not enough time aka hard gainer...

do the strength shoes workout in accordance with ur schools workout and eat eat eat and you will be fine...

----------


## AugsLars12

I don't really agree with athletes taking winny...I know it can be done, but I just think there are better things that can be just as effective. Winny is great if your not an athlete in my mind. Anyone else kind of know where I'm coming from?

----------


## BgMc31

^^^One name to dispute that claim...BEN JOHNSON!!!!

----------


## Lemonada8

> I don't really agree with athletes taking winny...I know it can be done, but I just think there are better things that can be just as effective. Winny is great if your not an athlete in my mind. Anyone else kind of know where I'm coming from?


i speak from a athlete's perspective... if done correctly (and u have to be somewhat educated if ur on gear and askin about it here... ) yes it is looked down upon because of the wear on ur joints, but with the correct supps and proper hydration and such, ur joints will be fine... maybe achy but its all whatyou are lookin for... for speed there is no substitute for winny, esp if u need a fast acting/fast system removal steroid ...

----------

